# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  8 أخطاء في الرجيم ... احذريها

## tariq144

عندما ترغبين بقوام رشيق، تتبعين ريجيم معين عليك الانتباه وتجنب الوقوع في الأخطاء الثمانية التي يقع فيها كثيرون: 
الخطأ الأول: يجب الإمتناع عن تناول الفواكه لأنها غنية بالسكر والحريرات الغذائية.
إن الفواكه مهمة للصحة لأنها تحتوي على معظم ما يحتاجه جسمنا من  الفيتامينات والمعادن لذلك يجب أن تدخل في ضمن نظامنا الغذائي، لكن الإكثار  منها يسبب زيادة في السكريات والوحدات الغذائية الحرارية فيزداد الوزن على  الرغم من أنها سكاكر طبيعية، لذلك يفضل الإعتدال لا الإمتناع. 
الخطأ الثاني:لتخفيف الوزن يجب الإمتناع عن شرب الحليب ومشتقاته(الجبنة واللبن)
إن تناول الحليب كامل الدسم ومشتقاته غير محبذ في تخفيف الوزن ويمكن  الاستعاضة عنه بالحليب الخفيف أو الخالي من الدسم ليساعد في الريجيم، ولا  داعي للقلق من ناحية المحتويات فهذا النوع غني بالكالسيوم والفوسفور  الضروريين لبناء العظام، وينصح الأطباء متبعي الحمية بضرورة تناول الحليب  ومشتقاته لأنه يحرض الجسم على حرق الدهون المخزنة. 
الخطأ الثالث: لا يمكن تناول المكسرات أثناء الريجيم
على الرغم من أن المكسرات تحتوي على وحدات حرارية عالية إلا أن تناول كمية  معتدلة من الجوز واللوز والفستق تحتوي بنفس الوقت على فوائد للجسم خاصة  للقلب لأن دسمها غير مشبع ولأنها غنية بفيتامين e والسيلينيوم اللذان  يساعدان على التخفيف من الكوليسترول ويعملان عمل مضادات التأكسد ويخففان من  خطر السرطان. 
الخطأ الرابع:يجب الأمتناع عن أكل النشويات كالخبز
على الرغم من أن اتباع هذا النوع من الريجيم يسبب هبوطا سريعا بالوزن لكن  عند التوقف يرجع ممارسوه كما كانوا بالسابق بل وأكثر وزنا فالأفضل  الإعتدال. 
الخطأ الخامس:الشوكولاته تضر بالصحة ويجب الامتناع عنها نهائياً
على الرغم من أن الشوكولاته تحتوي على وحدات حرارية عالية و لا تحتوي على  معادن وفيتامينات هامة إلا أن تناول كمية معتدلة منها تعتبر مفيدة للصحة  والجسم فهي تحتوي على مضادات للتأكسد وهذه فائدة للجسم والصحة، وأفضل  أنواعها هي السوداء المُّرة وليست الشوكولاته البيضاء أو التي تحتوي على  المواد الدسم، ومن فوائد الشوكولاته السوداء المُّرة أنها تساعد على تحسين  المزاج وتعطي الشعور بالسعادة. 
الخطأ السادس:الزيت أفضل من السمنة
إن الزيت مفيد للصحة ويحتوي على مواد دسمة غير مشبعة وتساعد على خفض  الكوليسترول السيئ وتحافظ على الكوليسترول الجيد، ولكنه بنفس الوقت يحتوي  على وحدات حرارية عالية والأفضل دائما الأعتدال.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الخطأ السادس:القهوة منحفة
تحتوي القهوة على مادة الكافيين وهي مادة منبهة ومسرعة للقلب وحقيقة الأمر  أن القهوة ليست منحفة بل هي تقطع الشهية لفترة قصيرة لا تدوم طويلاً وبعد  انتهاء التأثير نشعر بجوع أكثر، كما أنها قد تسبب أوجاع بالمعدة. 
الخطأ الثامن:أفضل الريجيم الإمتناع الكلي عن الطعام والأعتماد على السلطة والشوربة
إن الريجيم المتوازن يجب أن يحتوي على كافة الأطعمة وهذا الريجيم يعتبر من  الأنواع القاسية التي تسبب أضرار للجسم والصحة لذلك كُل ما شئت باعتدال  ولكن مارس الرياضة بانتظام.

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور يا برنس ع 
المعلومات القيمه
تقييم
++*

----------

